# 16 GB enough??



## lenovo123 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey guys,
just wondering if the 16 gb is enough to handle the android port if/when it's ready... thanks


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah android isn't very big at all really.


----------



## Blockis (Aug 21, 2011)

I cant wait for it!


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Is that memory internal storage ? Can an sd card be fitted into that touch pad?

Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


----------



## lenovo123 (Aug 22, 2011)

the touch pad doesn't have a slot for sd card =(


----------



## ishould (Aug 22, 2011)

or any kind of external storage for that matter. I opted for the 32GB model


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

I haven't read too much into it, but I would presume that is data storage, not os. Is the touchpad not setup that way?

TapaTalk on my DX


----------



## ishould (Aug 22, 2011)

I actually don't know, but I would assume after the android port it will be the same as it is in cm7 now without an sd card option.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I think that storage is shared. Just lot's of partitions. I'm not entirely sure on that though. Haven't gotten mine yet so I haven't played with one.


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

It's probably multiple partitions. And running android won't hurt it too much, unless you use it to playback FLAC or something. FLAC=pain to fit in mobile devices. Android maybe takes up 1-2GB at most?


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

Android on the DX is in the 100-200MB range stock I believe. CM7 variants are about 100MB


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

On my Nook Color, CM7 roms are anywhere from 85ish to 100ish MB.


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

"lenovo123 said:


> Hey guys,
> just wondering if the 16 gb is enough to handle the android port if/when it's ready... thanks


The most I've seen a android build was around 340ish MB. I bought a 16gb that's more than enough memory

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

my og droid had 250mb...and that was enough for me, so 16gb is no problemo...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya i would say unless ur wanting to stock it full of music and videos the 16gb will be fine. Thats what i ordered.


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

1 flac album can be anywhere from 1-5gb. One time chance, might aswell pony up 50 bucks more for 2x storage.


----------



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

I do think there should be a way to plug something into the USB port and have it look at it as an external source. It's stupid to be so limited otherwise.


----------



## bighead (Jun 21, 2011)

between local network streaming, internet streaming (Youtube, Pandora, etc), and Google Music... I don't see the need for more than 16GB... hell I have 32GB SD cards in both my Thunderbolt and Nook Color and I don't think I'm using more than 10GB put together.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Personally, I don't think I'd use more than 10GB, considering I'd just stream music with Google if I wanted that, and I save most videos for my computer, so apps are gonna be the extent of my space.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Personally, I don't think I'd use more than 10GB, considering I'd just stream music with Google if I wanted that, and I save most videos for my computer, so apps are gonna be the extent of my space.


You better hope the android port works out if you want to do that.


----------



## mammoth (Aug 24, 2011)

dirtyfingers said:


> You better hope the android port works out if you want to do that.


music.google.com works a treat. No need to clog up your SSD with music unless you're out of a wifi area.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i thought i read somewhere that there is a micro SD card in there somewhere (behind the back cover) i could be wrong, and i the person i read it from could have been mis-informed.

either way 16gb will be enough...i couldn't get my hands on one, so i opted for the 32gb....it will be filled mostly with videos, maybe some music and apps for the rest.


----------



## xmai77 (Aug 22, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> i thought i read somewhere that there is a micro SD card in there somewhere (behind the back cover) i could be wrong, and i the person i read it from could have been mis-informed.
> 
> either way 16gb will be enough...i couldn't get my hands on one, so i opted for the 32gb....it will be filled mostly with videos, maybe some music and apps for the rest.


There's a SIM card slot but it has no circuitry. I don't believe there's a microSD card reader though.


----------



## DroidXI (Aug 24, 2011)

lenovo123 said:


> Hey guys,
> just wondering if the 16 gb is enough to handle the android port if/when it's ready... thanks


Ya, i was debating the same thing too. :_con:


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

By the way, using lossless albums...15/27gb used so far. Ouch?


----------

